# UNA DINÁMICA LIMA...



## koko cusco

Saludos volví despues de 3 años esta vez para quedarme ... Y me encuentro una Lima muy guapa en constante cambio y que es la muestra evidente de nuestro tan mentado crecimiento económico... Siempre hay cosas que mejorar como todo en la vida... Pero esta dinámica ciudad se las trae... Este thread es mi humilde tributo a esta ciudad que ahora me acoge nuevamente...

LIMA... 

Creo el thread a sugerencia de algunos foristas de Lima... Y para que puedan verlas con un poco más de tranquilidad XD!!!


----------



## koko cusco

​


----------



## koko cusco

Bueno acá les dejo las ya posteadas en el thread de caminantes de Lima ... Jockey Plaza































































​


----------



## Oscar10

*Este thread va a estar bueno, muy buenas tus fotos, koko. :cheers:*


----------



## sebvill

Tus fotos son espectaculares Koko. Que camara usas?


----------



## Limense

Impresionantes fotos de Lima, si se le ve muy dinamica a la ciudad, este trhead esta muy bueno.


----------



## koko cusco

sebvill said:


> Tus fotos son espectaculares Koko. Que camara usas?


Una Canon ... Modelo??? Power Shot SX 130 XD!!!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

muy buenas fotos! gracias koko


----------



## chikobestia

Que cheveres tus fotos Koko! que sigan las fotos y date una vuelta por Barranco cuando puedas.


----------



## Dimas de Porres

Koko, espero ver fotos con tu estilo de Miraflores


----------



## Libidito

Hermosas fotos!


----------



## AQPCITY

Estan chidas las fotos..pajas.. y frescas.. bien koko


----------



## koko cusco

Oscar10 said:


> *Este thread va a estar bueno, muy buenas tus fotos, koko. :cheers:*


gracias muchas gracias



Limense said:


> Impresionantes fotos de Lima, si se le ve muy dinamica a la ciudad, este trhead esta muy bueno.






Trujillo_Rocks said:


> muy buenas fotos! gracias koko


Gracias Rocks



chikobestia said:


> Que cheveres tus fotos Koko! que sigan las fotos y date una vuelta por Barranco cuando puedas.


Te voy a fastidiar un día de estos XD!!!



Dimas de Porres said:


> Koko, espero ver fotos con tu estilo de Miraflores


Claro de hecho pero que mejore el clima todavía XD!!!



Libidito said:


> Hermosas fotos!


Muchas gracias



AQPCITY said:


> Estan chidas las fotos..pajas.. y frescas.. bien koko


Muchas gracias


----------



## koko cusco

​


----------



## CAZADOR.

Buenas fotos, de las mejores que he visto


----------



## koko cusco

Algunas ya posteadas en el thread de caminantes de Lima






















































​


----------



## Oscar10

*Están muy buenas las del Real Plaza y alrededores.*


----------



## koko cusco

Oscar10 said:


> *Están muy buenas las del Real Plaza y alrededores.*


kay:kay:kay:


----------



## koko cusco

Bueno la página se ha saturado... XD!!!

Que hacemos con el photobucket ??? XD!!!


----------



## koko cusco

next=>


----------



## koko cusco

Unas del Jockey que puse en el thread de caminantes de Lima














































​


----------



## koko cusco

​


----------



## Dimas de Porres

Bellas fotos... y urgente una limpieza a los exteriores del Museo


----------



## Oscar10

*Gracias por tan buenas fotos, koko.*


----------



## uspaorkoo

Oscar10 said:


> *Anda limpialas tu pues. :troll:*
> 
> 
> *Muy buenas fotos, koko. El cielo hace juego con el arbol navideño jaja. Sigue así, no hagas caso a algunos que quieren desmerecer tus fotos.*


no es por nada pero no creo que Jorge haya querido desmerecer las fotos de koko, solo hizo incapie en un detalle, que es que las paredes de la ultima foto estan sucias, cosa que es cierto. Y luego agrego que las fotos de Koko estan espectaculares. Decir que las paredes estan sucias no es desmerecer ni criticar a Koko, porque obviamente ni es su culpa ni puede hacer nada al respecto, en este caso seria una critica a la municipalidad. Por favor no seamos tan suceptibles ni tomemos las cosas en un contexto que no son.

Por otro lado, magnificas tus fotos KOKO! :bow:

una lastima que ahora "trabajes" para Lima y ya no para SSC CUSCO, contigo perdimos a nuestra mas importante fuente de imagenes en el foro de Cusco! :sad2:


----------



## lookinflowers

uspaorkoo said:


> no es por nada pero no creo que Jorge haya querido desmerecer las fotos de koko, solo hizo incapie en un detalle, que es que las paredes de la ultima foto estan sucias, cosa que es cierto. Y luego agrego que las fotos de Koko estan espectaculares. Decir que las paredes estan sucias no es desmerecer ni criticar a Koko, porque obviamente ni es su culpa ni puede hacer nada al respecto, en este caso seria una critica a la municipalidad. Por favor no seamos tan suceptibles ni tomemos las cosas en un contexto que no son.
> 
> Por otro lado, magnificas tus fotos KOKO! :bow:
> 
> una lastima que ahora "trabajes" para Lima y ya no para SSC CUSCO, contigo perdimos a nuestra mas importante fuente de imagenes en el foro de Cusco! :sad2:


+1
Es verdad tienes toda la razon, pero hay algunos que siempre estan metiendose con lo demas prejuiciando sin conocerte, no se por que meterce con los demashno: hasta cuando?


----------



## Oscar10

lookinflowers said:


> +1
> Es verdad tienes toda la razon, pero hay algunos que siempre estan metiendose con lo demas prejuiciando sin conocerte, no se por que meterce con los demashno: hasta cuando?


*MeterSe. *


----------



## koko cusco

​


----------



## koko cusco

Dimas de Porres said:


> Bellas fotos... y urgente una limpieza a los exteriores del Museo


te refieres al smog?



Oscar10 said:


> *Gracias por tan buenas fotos, koko.*


Gracias Oscar



uspaorkoo said:


> no es por nada pero no creo que Jorge haya querido desmerecer las fotos de koko, solo hizo incapie en un detalle, que es que las paredes de la ultima foto estan sucias, cosa que es cierto. Y luego agrego que las fotos de Koko estan espectaculares. Decir que las paredes estan sucias no es desmerecer ni criticar a Koko, porque obviamente ni es su culpa ni puede hacer nada al respecto, en este caso seria una critica a la municipalidad. Por favor no seamos tan suceptibles ni tomemos las cosas en un contexto que no son.
> 
> Por otro lado, magnificas tus fotos KOKO! :bow:
> 
> una lastima que ahora "trabajes" para Lima y ya no para SSC CUSCO, contigo perdimos a nuestra mas importante fuente de imagenes en el foro de Cusco! :sad2:


Gracias pero bueno yo siempre he sacado fotos de cualquier ciudad en la que he estado para compartirlas en el foro... De Lima tambien ya en varias oporttunidades... Ojala fuera un trabajo estable XD!!! ja ja ja

no es un trabajo... Yo lo hago por que me encanta tomar fotos... Y si salen aceptable mucho mejor y si les gustan pues justifican las caminatas de km je je


----------



## Libidito

Hermosas fotos!


----------



## lookinflowers

Oscar10 said:


> *MeterSe. *


gracias,:lol: aunque se muy bien como se escribe, me equivoque al escribir rapido, en mi post se comprueba, escribi *metiendose* con S antes de escribir meterce.


----------



## lookinflowers

asu koko que tales fotos!!! muchas gracias que lindas!!! felicitaciones!!


----------



## RapperSchool

koko cusco said:


> Gracias Rapper... ya sabes que soy fan de tus fotos de chiclayo Broer XD!!!


y yo de las tuyas siempre veo tus fotos las del cuzco incomparables y ahora lima que bueno


----------



## koko cusco

​


----------



## Jorge Rojas

Oscar10 said:


> *Anda limpialas tu pues. :troll:*
> 
> 
> *Muy buenas fotos, koko. El cielo hace juego con el arbol navideño jaja. Sigue así, no hagas caso a algunos que quieren desmerecer tus fotos.*


En ningún momento hice alguna crítica a las fotos, sólo me referí a la última donde se ve la torre de la Iglesia San Agustín, ahí se ven las paredes sucias. Las fotos están espectaculares.


----------



## Oscar10

*Koko, esas 2 últimas fotos del centro financiero están súper buenas.*


*:naughty:
*


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

una Lima muy variada y hermosa


----------



## chikobestia

Estás en la hora precisa donde se sacan unas fotasos, están buenos los atardeceres Limeños menos por Barranco.


----------



## tacall

Fotasos... sacas lo mejor de Lima koko.


----------



## koko cusco

Jorge Rojas said:


> En ningún momento hice alguna crítica a las fotos, sólo me referí a la última donde se ve la torre de la Iglesia San Agustín, ahí se ven las paredes sucias. Las fotos están espectaculares.


Si pues la verdad que el humo de carro está impregnado por todas partes aquí en Lima... tienes razón en ello



Oscar10 said:


> *Koko, esas 2 últimas fotos del centro financiero están súper buenas.*
> 
> 
> *:naughty:
> *


muchas gracias



Trujillo_Rocks said:


> una Lima muy variada y hermosa






chikobestia said:


> Estás en la hora precisa donde se sacan unas fotasos, están buenos los atardeceres Limeños menos por Barranco.


cuando empiece el verano en pleno van a salir mucho mejores las fotos por ahora todavía tenemos demasiada neblina



tacall said:


> Fotasos... sacas lo mejor de Lima koko.


muchas gracias Tacall


----------



## koko cusco

Oscar10 said:


> *Que bravo eres con las fotos Koko, están cada vez mejor. *


jaja gracias



Jorge Rojas said:


> Koko, sí que te das tu tiempo para enfocar bien y con buen gusto todas esas fotasos de nuestra querida y cada vez más bella ciudad, felicitaciones y gracias por las capturas porque siempre guardo todas las fotos.


ja ja las guardas? de veras XD!!!



Dimas de Porres said:


> De nuevo mis agradecimiento por tu buen gusto, Koko... Me encantaría ver algo de la noche de Barranco.


Bueno de la noche no te prometo mucho por ahora pero mañana me daré un tour en el día XD!!!



El Bajopontino said:


> Bonitas fotos.


gracias



Libidito said:


> Esta foto esta kay:


gracias libidito


----------



## tacall

Buenas fotos del Olivar y del Centro Financiero Koko!... más del centro histórico :cheers:


----------



## koko cusco

BARRANCO... Muchas gracias por el tour chikobestia



















Museo Pedro de Osma




































​


----------



## Romeo2201

FO-TA-ZOS

lo maximo barranco. 

Te aventuraste solo a ir a barranco, Koko?


----------



## sebvill

No...fue con chikobestia...

Esa tanda esta muy artistica Koko. Me gusta.


----------



## lookinflowers

lindas fotos koko mil gracias  como se nota que es grafiti legal


----------



## chikobestia

Hay varios graffitis ilegales que son igual de buenos o mejores.


----------



## koko cusco

​


----------



## Oscar10

*Excelentes fotos, koko. *


----------



## *ClauDia*

Me encantaron las de la plaza el che ratón, y el palacio de justicia.


----------



## koko cusco

Romeo2201 said:


> FO-TA-ZOS
> 
> lo maximo barranco.
> 
> Te aventuraste solo a ir a barranco, Koko?


:nono::nono:

:lol::lol:



sebvill said:


> No...fue con chikobestia...
> 
> Esa tanda esta muy artistica Koko. Me gusta.


así es ... Bueno en Barranco se respira arte en todas partes



lookinflowers said:


> lindas fotos koko mil gracias  como se nota que es grafiti legal


grazzie grazzie



chikobestia said:


> Hay varios graffitis ilegales que son igual de buenos o mejores.


amigo definitivamente recien comienzo a entender ese arte!!! tan interesante



Oscar10 said:


> *Excelentes fotos, koko. *


muchas gracias Oscar



*ClauDia* said:


> Me encantaron las de la plaza el che ratón, y el palacio de justicia.


muchas gracias... El che ratón?? no entendí ... PLOP exijo una explicación XD!!!


----------



## koko cusco

​


----------



## *ClauDia*

koko cusco said:


> muchas gracias... El che ratón?? no entendí ... PLOP exijo una explicación XD!!!


Sheraton en cristiano :tongue2:


----------



## JmC3dmodelator

Grande Koko! que buenas fotos .











increìble, que horribles colores, en plena costa verde :S


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

excelentes fotos Koko!!


----------



## Oscar10

*Muy buenos ángulos, koko. *


----------



## Karlin

*ClauDia* said:


> Me encantaron las de la plaza el che ratón, y el palacio de justicia.





*ClauDia* said:


> Sheraton en cristiano :tongue2:


:lol::lol:^^


----------



## tacall

koko cusco said:


> ​


Buenisimas las fotos koko, ya quisera ver algo así en Mejia.


----------



## uomo_111

*geniales tus fotos definitivamente tns otro forma de ver la ciudad todas son angulos nuevos* :cheers:


----------



## lookinflowers

chikobestia said:


> Hay varios graffitis ilegales que son igual de buenos o mejores.


Pues el simple hecho de que sean ilegales hace que ya no me gustanhno: No me gusta lo *ilegal* no es algo con lo que me identifique, creo que mi familia me enseño muy bien los valores y creo que las cosas ilegales no tienen mucho o mejor dicho nada de ello.
Saludos y felices fiestas..


----------



## koko cusco

​


----------



## J Block

Muy bonitas las últimas fotos.


----------



## koko cusco

​


----------



## Dimas de Porres

¿Son Pizarro y Atahualpa quienes aparecen en el frontis de la Defensoría? Me gustaría saber qué función tenía ese edificio antes de la actual.


----------



## Chris_ALOR

La mejor foto....


----------



## Oscar10

*Me gustaron todas las fotos del C.H, gracias koko. *


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Con las fotos del centro sentí que estaba de pie frente a 
Torre Tagle.... Bellísimas!!!!


----------



## Vane de Rosas

koko cusco said:


> Si puedo comer un buen ceviche mixto... me apunto XD!!!


Pues puedes comer todo lo que quieras y el ambiente es increible. Te recomiendo el ceviche mixto y las conchitas a la parmesana. Y obviamente el chaufa de pescado que es para morirse.


----------



## J Block

¡¡¡Vane.....!!! said:


> Pues puedes comer todo lo que quieras y el ambiente es increible. Te recomiendo el ceviche mixto y las conchitas a la parmesana. Y obviamente el chaufa de pescado que es para morirse.


O sea, no se puede hablar de política pero sí de ceviche y chaufa de pescado? No es justo! 

:lol:

Un abrazo, Vane. xD


----------



## Oscar10

*JAJAJAJA :banned:*


----------



## tacall

J Block said:


> O sea, no se puede hablar de política pero sí de ceviche y chaufa de pescado? No es justo!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Un abrazo, Vane. xD


+1 hahaha


----------



## koko cusco

J Block said:


> O sea, no se puede hablar de política pero sí de ceviche y chaufa de pescado? No es justo!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Un abrazo, Vane. xD


yo le pedí a Vane una limpieza je je... Espero que ya no se más desvié el thread... Bueno retomando el tema del ceviche :nuts::nuts:XD!!!


----------



## koko cusco

Dimas de Porres said:


> ¿Son Pizarro y Atahualpa quienes aparecen en el frontis de la Defensoría? Me gustaría saber qué función tenía ese edificio antes de la actual.












Bueno en esta foto se puede apreciar el edificio a la mitad de la foto... Casi frente a Torre Tagle, ignoro cual haya sido la función que tenía antes. Si me parece que se tratan de Pizarro y Atahuallpa


----------



## kaMetZa

koko cusco said:


> Bueno en esta foto se puede apreciar el edificio a la mitad de la foto... Casi frente a Torre Tagle, ignoro cual haya sido la función que tenía antes. Si me parece que se tratan de Pizarro y Atahuallpa


Fue un banco me parece.


----------



## koko cusco

Esta foto la tomé desde la calle Tarata mientras un grupo de manifestantes protestaban en frente del monumento donde estalló el coche bomba, la protesta era en contra de la inscripción del partido que hace apología a Sendero Luminoso, ayer en la plaza San Martín escuche a unos tipos hablando del pensamiento Gonzalo, hablando del enemigo común las fuerzas militares y policiales y la derecha... Que está pasando en este país es que ahora volveran estos asesinos y canallas de nuevo pero esta vez como fuerza política?... Me parece el colmo y además creo que digno del repudio de la colectividad... Sorry por el propio OFF​

















​


----------



## RapperSchool

te pasate koko.. que buenas fotos hermano!:bow::applause:


----------



## Xtremizta

BUENAS FOTOS CHUBACA!


----------



## lookinflowers

buenas pics like allways


----------



## koko cusco

J Block said:


> Muy bonitas las últimas fotos.


muchas gracias



Chris_ALOR said:


> La mejor foto....


Parece de los 60's o 70's XD!!!



Oscar10 said:


> *Me gustaron todas las fotos del C.H, gracias koko. *


gracias a tí Oscar



¡¡¡Vane.....!!! said:


> Con las fotos del centro sentí que estaba de pie frente a
> Torre Tagle.... Bellísimas!!!!


chevere gracias amiga



RapperSchool said:


> te pasate koko.. que buenas fotos hermano!:bow::applause:


gracias compare



Xtremizta said:


> BUENAS FOTOS CHUBACA!


ja ja



lookinflowers said:


> buenas pics like allways


gracias compare


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

excelentes fotos koko, captas muy bien los mejores angulos de la gran Lima!


----------



## RODOLFO CARBAJAL

Barranco...como siempre, espectacular...gracias por la fotos koko.....


----------



## migöl

osea tu si que te has tomado mucho tiempo para tomar execelentes tomas de la ciudad, veo angulos nunca vistos!! Cuando sera el dia que tenga el tiempo para viajar a Lima en verano  ...


----------



## koko cusco

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> excelentes fotos koko, captas muy bien los mejores angulos de la gran Lima!


Muchas gracias


----------



## koko cusco

migöl said:


> osea tu si que te has tomado mucho tiempo para tomar execelentes tomas de la ciudad, veo angulos nunca vistos!! Cuando sera el dia que tenga el tiempo para viajar a Lima en verano  ...


Bueno la verdad es que hay días en los que doy buenos paseos... Por ejemplo salí desde la avenida Canada (Metro), hasta el pentagonito en San Borja le di una vuelta completa y volví por otra ruta XD!!! entonces saqué muchas fotos de las cuales solo algunas las he mostrado las que más me han gustado... Pero hay muchas que por ser similares o parecidas o por que simplemente no salieron como quería que no las he posteado nunca...

Hace tiempito que ya no salgo ahora estoy trabajando así que peor ya no tengo tiempo para nada...


----------



## chikobestia

Buena por la chamba Koko !



koko cusco said:


> Bueno la verdad es que hay días en los que doy buenos paseos... Por ejemplo salí desde la avenida Canada (Metro), hasta el pentagonito en San Borja le di una vuelta completa y volví por otra ruta XD!!! entonces saqué muchas fotos de las cuales solo algunas las he mostrado las que más me han gustado... Pero hay muchas que por ser similares o parecidas o por que simplemente no salieron como quería que no las he posteado nunca...
> 
> Hace tiempito que ya no salgo ahora estoy trabajando así que peor ya no tengo tiempo para nada...


----------



## koko cusco

chikobestia said:


> Buena por la chamba Koko !


gracias broer...!!!


----------



## koko cusco

​


----------



## juanrealtor

Excelentes fotos!!!


----------



## sebvill

La 4ta foto parece Trujillo!

Y la pista de la Bajada Armendariz necesita una mejora de asfalto urgente.

Buenas fotos Koko. La segunda muy artistica.


----------



## koko cusco

Actualizando XD!!!






















































​


----------



## RapperSchool

:O .. sin duda koko soy tu hincha.. ^^EXCELENTES FOTOS.


----------



## chikobestia

Koko las últimas fotos son de los spots que más me gustan en el Centro.


----------



## Dimas de Porres

Koko, sin duda Lima tiene una deuda con su arquitectura republicana. Creo que recuperando ciertos edificios podríamos tener recorridos que remitan a Buenos Aires (donde el estilo más se luce en la región)


----------



## koko cusco

RapperSchool said:


> :O .. sin duda koko soy tu hincha.. ^^EXCELENTES FOTOS.


Muchas gracias trataré de poner más ... ya no tengo mucho tiempo



chikobestia said:


> Koko las últimas fotos son de los spots que más me gustan en el Centro.






Dimas de Porres said:


> Koko, sin duda Lima tiene una deuda con su arquitectura republicana. Creo que recuperando ciertos edificios podríamos tener recorridos que remitan a Buenos Aires (donde el estilo más se luce en la región)


Bueno en realidad el estilo marca una época, sin duda, he visto arquitectura similar en Bogotá, en La Paz, y en muchas otras ciudades, Venezuela, Colombia, Ecuador, Bolivia, pero definitivamente Lima es muy privilegiada, se necesita un poco de más cuidado y amor por lo que se tiene, es una pena ver tantos esdificios hermosos totalmente ennegrecidos por el smog y el polvo sin que nadie se preocupe por ello, en fín


----------



## koko cusco

​


----------



## koko cusco

​


----------



## sebvill

Hermosos Barranco y el Centro de Lima. Mucho trabajo que hacer en estos dos distritos para proteger nuestro patrimonio arquitectónico.


----------



## Antarqui

Hermoso Barranco, siempre he pensado que este distrito con un mejor tratamiento urbanístico podría convertirse en un gran polo turístico, ya que reune todas las condiciones para serlo, pues cuenta con un gran patrimonio arquitectónico de finales del siglo XIX y principios del XX, además de su ubicación sobre los acantilados a orillas del mar, y su bien ganada fama de ser un distrito bohemio, y hogar de grandes escritores y artistas.

El Centro Histórico también tiene bellísimos ejemplares arquitectónicos de finales del siglo XIX y principios del XX, aunque también estas edificaciones deberían de tener un tratamiento especial para devolverles su belleza original, como los mostrados en estas fotos. 
Como vemos Lima tiene aún mucho para ofrecernos, y sólo con una buena gestión edilicia y mucho trabajo se podrá lograr.........saludosssss :wave:


----------



## auccay chapcha

hermosas fotos!


----------



## *asterix*

koko cusco said:


> ​


se ven geniales tus fotos, hasta parece que Lima tiene ese cielo azul que los serranos tenemos :lol:.
pregunta: usas alguna funcion de la camara o las editas en el Photoshop?
muy buenas fotos


----------



## sebvill

Me gusta mucho las fotos que se pueden sacar desde el Parque Abtao. Ójala mejoren la calidad de los edificios alrededor.


----------



## koko cusco

​


----------



## AcmeRocks

El CF se ve espectacular!!! gracias por las fotos Koko, te pasaste!!!


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE

Muy buena la última tanda de fotos...


----------



## Victor23peru

KE PICS ^^ BRAVAZAS TODASSSS :cheers:


----------



## mkografo

la foto del Westin junto al helipuerto de del Interbank esta de la PM


----------



## koko cusco

El atardecer desde mi oficina...









​


----------



## chikobestia

Ayer Lima tuvo un atardecer increíble, super naranja.


----------



## sebvill

:drool: eso es ahorita o fuiste a la oficina el domingo? Jaja


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

que pajas las fotos como siempre koko! gracias por compartir


----------



## rasogu

Y yo vi ese atardecer desde un avión :drool::drool:


----------



## mkografo

sebvill said:


> :drool: eso es ahorita o fuiste a la oficina el domingo? Jaja


haciendo sus horas extras nuesto querido koko:lol:


----------



## MicroX

koko cusco said:


> Una Canon ... Modelo??? Power Shot SX 130 XD!!!


Tiene la opcion de tomas panoramicas?


----------



## koko cusco

chikobestia said:


> Ayer Lima tuvo un atardecer increíble, super naranja.


mmm



sebvill said:


> :drool: eso es ahorita o fuiste a la oficina el domingo? Jaja


que observador je je estuve trabajando el Domingo XD!!!



Trujillo_Rocks said:


> que pajas las fotos como siempre koko! gracias por compartir


gracias a tí



rasogu said:


> Y yo vi ese atardecer desde un avión :drool::drool:


ese mismo día??? PLOP!!! je je



mkografo said:


> haciendo sus horas extras nuesto querido koko:lol:


je je



MicroX said:


> Tiene la opcion de tomas panoramicas?


en efecto pero definitivamente si quisiera hacer una... Y la gente del foro sabe que hice mushisimas... lo haría...

Esperemos mejor a la compra de mi nueva laptop que será en estos días así instalamos una versión mucho mejor de Photoshop


----------



## koko cusco

Bueno quitandome el mal sabor del brigg unas fotos...


----------



## mkografo

que bien quedo el Omega,


----------



## Oscar10

*Muy buenas tus fotos, Koko.*

*Saludos*


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Excelente regreso... las fotos alucinantes.


----------



## migöl

de aca a unos anios es cerro ya no existirá :lol::lol:


----------



## koko cusco

¡¡¡Vane.....!!! said:


> Excelente regreso... las fotos alucinantes.


Muchas gracias VANE... agradezco tus palabras y los comentarios de todos


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

estan geniales las fotos


----------



## Inkandrew9

koko cusco said:


> en mi defensa debo decir tan solo que no las edito en lo absoluta está tal cual la capturó la camara...
> 
> Además ha sido hasta el momento la característica del thread... y de mis 3000 últimas fotos XD!!!


:lol:

No os preocupéis Koko, fue una observación,  ... ya sabes que me gustan tus fotos. :cheers:


----------



## Vane de Rosas

koko cusco said:


> Muchas gracias Vane me encantó la descripción tuya ... La del turista eterno, es quiza por que soy foraneo que es un eterno descubrir de nuevas cosas, calles, plazas y lugares fantásticos. Creo que me tomará dos vidas recorrerla toda por completo aunque vale la pena y solamente tengo una je je


Te costará dos vidas recorrerla entera y otras dos dejar de querer seguir recorrièndola... Gracias!!


----------



## Romeo2201

a menos que te clonemos Koko. xD

Siempre magnificas tus fotos.


----------



## koko cusco

​


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Son recientes? ese es el clima que mas me gusta de Lima, amo la bruma y el cielo gris.. cuando veo las fotos que ganas me dan de estar ahí. Te odio Koko, me da demasiada nostalgia y es tu culpa.


----------



## Victor23peru

grande koko las ñpics de los mejor ^^


----------



## tacall

Lima a tus ojos es genial koko.. debería abrir un tema en el foro internacional


----------



## sebvill

Lima la gris strikes back


----------



## carlosfelipe

Adoro Lima gris, gracias Koko por mantenernos con un buen material fotografico, deberias abrir un thread en el foro latinoamericano.


----------



## Mart_Ibarr

Mirando las fotos me doy cuenta que los atardeceres de verano en Lima son maravillosos!


----------



## koko cusco

chincha rock said:


> ^^ :eek2: q bonitas fotos Koko te pasastes


muchisimas gracias estimado.


sebvill said:


> Las de la CV estan buenisimas!


Muchas gracias Sebastián



fabrizio16 said:


> Buenas fotos kokocusco


muchas gracias




Dimas de Porres said:


> Excelente, Koko. Como siempre.


Muy agradecido Dimas solo una pregunta eres Argentino o Peruano?



Victor23peru said:


> LO MAXIMO KOKO TUS PICS DE LOS MEJORCITO ^^ CAPTAS LA ESCENCIA DE LIMONTA :cheers:


muchisimas gracias Victor



chikobestia said:


> Buena Koko !


Gracias compare



Trujillo_Rocks said:


> estan geniales las fotos





¡¡¡Vane.....!!! said:


> Te costará dos vidas recorrerla entera y otras dos dejar de querer seguir recorrièndola... Gracias!!


Esa tambien me encantó amiga... Hace Ud. poesia?



Romeo2201 said:


> a menos que te clonemos Koko. xD
> 
> Siempre magnificas tus fotos.



ja ja saludos Romeo muchas gracias



¡¡¡Vane.....!!! said:


> Son recientes? ese es el clima que mas me gusta de Lima, amo la bruma y el cielo gris.. cuando veo las fotos que ganas me dan de estar ahí. Te odio Koko, me da demasiada nostalgia y es tu culpa.


Siii amiga son recientes... ja ja ja no me odies demasiado ja ja ja



Victor23peru said:


> grande koko las ñpics de los mejor ^^


muchas gracias

​


tacall said:


> Lima a tus ojos es genial koko.. debería abrir un tema en el foro internacional


Muchísimas gracias TACALL... Bueno no tengo el tiempo necesario para poder producir tantas fotos que esten a la altura... Ando poniendolas esporádicamente en un par de threads de Lima... en latinscrapers



sebvill said:


> Lima la gris strikes back


ja ja... 




carlosfelipe said:


> Adoro Lima gris, gracias Koko por mantenernos con un buen material fotografico, deberias abrir un thread en el foro latinoamericano.



Muchas gracias



Mart_Ibarr said:


> Mirando las fotos me doy cuenta que los atardeceres de verano en Lima son maravillosos!


De hecho así es...


----------



## koko cusco

​


----------



## *asterix*

buenas fotos, espero que los limeños en algun momento reflexione y usen colores mas sobrios, este edifico con un color similar a los que estan en la Plaza San Martin sea genial


----------



## koko cusco

*asterix* said:


> buenas fotos, espero que los limeños en algun momento reflexione y usen colores mas sobrios, este edifico con un color similar a los que estan en la Plaza San Martin sea genial


Respecto a los colores de las edificaciones, especificamente de este edificio es posible, pero lo ideal sería que la mayoría del centro de Lima sea blanco o gris...?? De hecho que hay colores demasiado fuertes pero no todo debe ser gris o sí??


----------



## koko cusco

​


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

la Plaza San Martin siempre ha sido de mis favoritas! ... y, esos detalles de las ultimas fotos los capturaste muy bien!


----------



## eklips

koko cusco said:


> Respecto a los colores de las edificaciones, especificamente de este edificio es posible, pero lo ideal sería que la mayoría del centro de Lima sea blanco o gris...?? De hecho que hay colores demasiado fuertes pero no todo debe ser gris o sí??


No se.... con el clima que tiene Lima creo que usar colores demasiado sobrios - algo que la haria parecer a ciudades medio-orientales, pero con poca luz - realmente entristezcaria a la ciudad.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Muy buena idea lo que te dicen, que deberías colocar tus fotos en el foro internacional 

Eres realmente un forista que ha madurado en todo sentido en este foro, admiro tu capacidad siendo Cusqueño y de todo lo que vemos ahora en el foro, de poder captar Lima como lo haces sin ningún tipo de problema. Eso es lo que mas aprecio yo personalmente, un forista que puede amar a todo el Perú sin importar de donde seas y sin importarte que te critiquen tus propios coterráneos tal como lo hacen siempre.


----------



## Victor23peru

de lo mejor el thread ^^ LIMONTA PONE ^^


----------



## koko cusco

​


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

buenas fotos Koko! Por ahi salio el sol el fin de semana, como a pedido tuyo


----------



## koko cusco

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> buenas fotos Koko! Por ahi salio el sol el fin de semana, como a pedido tuyo


Bueno hoy tambien soleo un poco ... je je de verdad que me hace feliz XD!!!


----------



## carlosfelipe

Nooo, ya me canse del sol, pero tienes suerte este anho Koko, hay Fenomeno del Nino.
Buenas Fotos, de las mejores de Lima y lo mejor, angulos que no se veian antes.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Muy buenas las fotos, me gustaron todas.


----------



## Latinboy111

muy buenas fotos!

Ahora es Ministerio de la cultura, significa que ya no hay Mueso de la nacion???


----------



## EBNKIKE

Buenas tomas Koko , pasaste del centro financiero de San Isidro a el nuevo centro financiero que se esta formando en Surco, tambien estoy en desacuerdo que se densifique asi una zona que no esta para nada preparada para recibir la rotacion de tanta gente pero igual creo que no se va adetener , ya es una realidad .


----------



## koko cusco

​


----------



## tacall

El centro coemrcial ya pide a gritos una remodelación.. 

Gracias por las fotos!


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Jajajajaja.... tenía que ser y obligado Larcomar....

Gracias Koko jajajaja... me encantan tus fotos.


----------



## sebvill

Larcomar ya renuevate! Ya se ve muy noventero.


----------



## Antarqui

Es verdad, Larcomar ya necesita una renovación, aunque hay que reconocer que su gran atractivo siempre fue su ubicación al borde del acantilado, desde donde se tiene una vista privilegiada......saludossss :wave:


----------



## Victor23peru

bravazas las pics ^^


----------



## mkografo

la ubicación de Larcomar es espectacular, eso siempre hará q sea un CC especial y único en Latam.


----------



## carlosfelipe

sebvill said:


> Larcomar ya renuevate! Ya se ve muy noventero.


Si, menos mal que se viene con LA remodelación.
Gracias por las fotos Koko! estan buenasas.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

sebvill said:


> Larcomar ya renuevate! Ya se ve muy noventero.


Lo peor es que es recontra turísitico y super promocionado en todas partes, asi que tiene que hacerse o hacerse.


----------



## koko cusco

carlosfelipe said:


> Nooo, ya me canse del sol, pero tienes suerte este anho Koko, hay Fenomeno del Nino.
> Buenas Fotos, de las mejores de Lima y lo mejor, angulos que no se veian antes.


nooo tampoco quiero morir de calor XD!!



El Bajopontino said:


> Muy buenas las fotos, me gustaron todas.


Muchas gracias



Latinboy111 said:


> muy buenas fotos!
> 
> Ahora es Ministerio de la cultura, significa que ya no hay Mueso de la nacion???


mmm la verdad que no se???



EBNKIKE said:


> Buenas tomas Koko , pasaste del centro financiero de San Isidro a el nuevo centro financiero que se esta formando en Surco, tambien estoy en desacuerdo que se densifique asi una zona que no esta para nada preparada para recibir la rotacion de tanta gente pero igual creo que no se va adetener , ya es una realidad .


Bueno todo pasa por los precios de los terrenos creo yo... 



tacall said:


> El centro coemrcial ya pide a gritos una remodelación..
> 
> Gracias por las fotos!


Bueno en Lima todo queda pronto necesitando modernizarse je je



¡¡¡Vane.....!!! said:


> Jajajajaja.... tenía que ser y obligado Larcomar....
> 
> Gracias Koko jajajaja... me encantan tus fotos.


Muchas gracias VANE



sebvill said:


> Larcomar ya renuevate! Ya se ve muy noventero.


je je 



Antarqui said:


> Es verdad, Larcomar ya necesita una renovación, aunque hay que reconocer que su gran atractivo siempre fue su ubicación al borde del acantilado, desde donde se tiene una vista privilegiada......saludossss :wave:


Y que fué de ese proyecto de inversionistas chilenos para ampliar Larcomar y construi un hotel 5 estrellas?




Victor23peru said:


> bravazas las pics ^^


Gracias



mkografo said:


> la ubicación de Larcomar es espectacular, eso siempre hará q sea un CC especial y único en Latam.


Es cierto


carlosfelipe said:


> Si, menos mal que se viene con LA remodelación.
> Gracias por las fotos Koko! estan buenasas.


Gracias



¡¡¡Vane.....!!! said:


> Lo peor es que es recontra turísitico y super promocionado en todas partes, asi que tiene que hacerse o hacerse.


asi lo creo tambien Gracias por la visita VANE


----------



## Dimas de Porres

No sé si criticar tanto el diseño y funcionamiento de Larcomar. Me gusta que brinde opciones gastronómicas diversas (un patio de comidas y varios restaurantes); las últimas ampliaciones han permitido que se instalen locales de categoría; y tiene esa conexión con el parque y el mar que lo hace único. Creo, eso sí, que hay negocios poco atractivos para un centro comercial de esa categoría (como los de juegos de video).


----------



## koko cusco

... Retomando el tema XD!!!


----------



## koko cusco

==> NEXT


----------



## koko cusco

​


----------



## William398

Buenas fotos, de las mejores que he visto


----------



## sebvill

La foto de la Isla es espectacular. Gracias Koko.


----------



## Dimas de Porres

Genial, Koko, como siempre... Sin duda que los edificios emblema de la modernidad en Lima son el del Marriot y su gemelo.


----------



## Lima2016

Que espectacular tus fotos!


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Geniales!!


----------



## Victor23peru

la primera pic LO MAXIMO ^^


----------



## tacall

Geniales fotos koko!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

un espectaculo las fotos!


----------



## koko cusco

Saludos a todos me disculpo pero ya ni tiempo de pasear me queda por culpa del esclavisante trabajo que tengo pero descuiden mañana me daré un paseillo y haber si traigo nuevas vistas...

Necesito unas vacaciones sin retorno XD!!!

Me voy unos días a Cusco y luego enrumbo a Cartagena de Indias...

Si todo sale bien como lo planeado...


----------



## ALTIPLANO

tremenda fotos
el edificio mas alto del peru










felicitaciones koko


----------



## Oscar10

*Excelentes fotos, koko.* :cheers:


----------



## koko cusco

​


----------



## tacall

Buenisimas! me gustaría que el desarrollo de la zona financiera sea más rápido, dos o más edificio altos en construcción


----------



## Mart_Ibarr

koko cusco said:


> ​


Las fotos están muy bien, lo que veo horrible y lo he dicho ya antes son todos esos carteles publicitarios gigantes horrorosos a los largo de la Vía Expresa y otras arterias de la capital,sobretodo en la zona de La Victoria y Lima, en fin alguno de neón como los de Coca Cola pasa pero el resto son totalmente antiestéticos, sobrecargan y contaminan el paisaje urbano. La Municipalidad metropolitana debería dictar YA una ordenanza para prohibir esos carteles en toda la ciudad y ordenar a que se retiren los que hay, como estos, en Javier Prado, La Marina,etc. etc. Esto también es una forma de ordenar y embellecer nuestra ciudad, y descontaminarla!


----------



## PERUROCKER

Excelente! tus Fotos son lo Máximo, Gracias!


----------



## koko cusco

William398 said:


> Buenas fotos, de las mejores que he visto


muchas gracias



sebvill said:


> La foto de la Isla es espectacular. Gracias Koko.


gracias sebvill



Lima2016 said:


> Que espectacular tus fotos!


Muchas gracias



¡¡¡Vane.....!!! said:


> Geniales!!



WOW gracias VANE



Victor23peru said:


> la primera pic LO MAXIMO ^^



Gracias




tacall said:


> Geniales fotos koko!


Gracias Tacall



Trujillo_Rocks said:


> un espectaculo las fotos!


gracias rocks



ALTIPLANO said:


> tremenda fotos
> el edificio mas alto del peru
> 
> felicitaciones koko


Gracias brother



Oscar10 said:


> *Excelentes fotos, koko.* :cheers:


Muchas gracias



tacall said:


> Buenisimas! me gustaría que el desarrollo de la zona financiera sea más rápido, dos o más edificio altos en construcción


es cierto




PERUROCKER said:


> Excelente! tus Fotos son lo Máximo, Gracias!


Muchas gracias


----------



## tauser6

ALGUNAS COSAS NO ME CONVENCEN.....


----------



## koko cusco

Por favor preferiría que no quoteen grupos enteros de fotos en la misma página ya que la saturan gracias...


----------



## koko cusco

next=>


----------



## koko cusco

​


----------



## koko cusco

​


----------



## sebvill

Siempre tienes las mejores fotos del CF Koko! Felicitaciones.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

captaste de manera excelente el centro financiero de noche!


----------



## diggerz

koko cusco said:


> ​


wow koko muchas gracias por las fotos no sabes el gusto que me da saber que de algun modo quedara plasmado en tus grandiosas fotografias el recuerdo de larcomar original y que todos recordaremos por siempre por mi que el mall se quede tal cual o que lo restauren y pongan masomenos el mismo mobiliario pero nuevo o por lo menos lo mas parecido que encuentren porque toda esa onda artistica y teatral que tenia se esfumara por completo para pasar a ser un CC mas del monton moderno y minimalista como voy a extrañar larcomar sus pisos blanco y negro, sus toldos de tela de colores, sus arbolitos en el patio de comidas, sus barandas de madera, sus techos sol y sombra de madera y un monton de cosas mas, me gustaj mucho tus fotos pero me da mucha nostalgia anticipada


----------



## koko cusco

^^^^

kay:kay:kay:


----------



## koko cusco

​


----------



## Pisco Sour

Grande Koko !!!! la del teatro te quedo muy bien, en realidad todas estan geniales. Saludos


----------



## Victor23peru

:cheers: LIMONTA UNICA ^^


----------



## dlHC84

Odio cuando cortan los árboles como en la última foto. 
Gracias por las fotos, las de la V.E están muy buenas.


----------



## fabrizio16

Estas fotos son tomadas desde el puente que esta en el hospital del niño, ojala no desentonen en este tema.


----------



## koko cusco

sebvill said:


> Siempre tienes las mejores fotos del CF Koko! Felicitaciones.


Gracias tio



Trujillo_Rocks said:


> captaste de manera excelente el centro financiero de noche!


Gracias Rocks



Pisco Sour said:


> Grande Koko !!!! la del teatro te quedo muy bien, en realidad todas estan geniales. Saludos


Gracias Pisco Sour




Victor23peru said:


> :cheers: LIMONTA UNICA ^^


muchas gracias



dlHC84 said:


> Odio cuando cortan los árboles como en la última foto.
> Gracias por las fotos, las de la V.E están muy buenas.


Todo arbol cuando está muy frondoso necesita una poda para que no sea un peligro ya que de viejo o por muy frondoso puede ocasionar un accidente

Gracias por comentar




fabrizio16 said:


> Estas fotos son tomadas desde el puente que esta en el hospital del niño, ojala no desentonen en este tema.



??? Les rogaría por favor abstenerce de poner fotos en este thread, si gustan pueden ponerlas en cualquier otro o crear uno...

Muchas gracias


----------



## fabrizio16

ok, y no lo hize xD


----------



## koko cusco

fabrizio16 said:


> ok, y no lo hize xD


muchas gracias ja ja ja

por no hacerlo


----------



## koko cusco

​


----------



## Victor23peru

SIGUE ASI KOKO ^^ TODAS TUS PICS ESTAN BRAVAZAS ^^

:banana:


----------



## Oscar10

*Tus fotos son encantadoras, koko. Que bien se ve la Plaza San Martin de noche.*


----------



## sebvill

De Lujo la Plaza.


----------



## Antarqui

Hermosa la Plaza San Martín, su iluminación nocturna le da un encanto especial. Muy elegantes esos edificios que ya se acercan a sus 100 años de existencia.........saludossss :wave:


----------



## cesar_BsAs

q buena la ultima tanda de fotoss!! Mi Plaza limeña favoritaa...


----------



## koko cusco

​

lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## tacall

Miraflores!!! La primera esta buenasa.. excepto por ese edificio a medio acabar de los 80's


----------



## Alexei27

Muy buenas fotos Koko. La primera foto tiene un aire a Rio de Janeiro. Especificamente cerca al aeropuerto Santos Dumont, cerca de ahi hay una catedral con edificios parecidos a este xD.


----------



## koko cusco

Alexei27 said:


> Muy buenas fotos Koko. La primera foto tiene un aire a Rio de Janeiro. Especificamente cerca al aeropuerto Santos Dumont, cerca de ahi hay una catedral con edificios parecidos a este xD.


----------



## koko cusco

Av. Arequipa





























































​


----------



## tacall

Que bonita que es Arequipa XD


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

edificios que son verdaderas joyas a lo largo de la Avenida Arequipa.


----------



## koko cusco

tacall said:


> Que bonita que es Arequipa XD


ja ja


----------



## koko cusco

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> edificios que son verdaderas joyas a lo largo de la Avenida Arequipa.


muy cierto


----------



## RapperSchool

wao.. que hermosas fotos :cheers:


----------



## koko cusco

RapperSchool said:


> wao.. que hermosas fotos :cheers:


muchas gracias Rapper


----------



## UNIXX

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> edificios que son verdaderas joyas a lo largo de la Avenida Arequipa.


Lástima que ya se han derrumbado varios.

pdt: buenas fotos!


----------



## koko cusco

San Isidro LIMA

































































​


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Que lindo cielo, ya se ve el cambio de clima con una Lima alegre y colorida... ahh bueno eso es por el fotógrafo 

Me encanta Pardo y su vereda central, siempre me ha gustado caminar por ahí cuando estoy en Lima, llegar al Vivanda a comprar los víveres y regresar a la casa. Claro que lastimosamente de regreso está el Saga y no puedo resistir las promociones jajajaja.

Bellas las fotos.


----------



## TehAlienOnly

Buenas fotos. La vez pasada me recorrí la Av. Arequipa completa y la verdad que tiene casonas hermosas de todos los estilos nunca fotografiadas. Me encantó


----------



## koko cusco

¡¡¡Vane.....!!! said:


> Que lindo cielo, ya se ve el cambio de clima con una Lima alegre y colorida... ahh bueno eso es por el fotógrafo
> 
> Me encanta Pardo y su vereda central, siempre me ha gustado caminar por ahí cuando estoy en Lima, llegar al Vivanda a comprar los víveres y regresar a la casa. Claro que lastimosamente de regreso está el Saga y no puedo resistir las promociones jajajaja.
> 
> Bellas las fotos.


muchas gracias VANE


----------



## koko cusco

TehAlienOnly said:


> Buenas fotos. La vez pasada me recorrí la Av. Arequipa completa y la verdad que tiene casonas hermosas de todos los estilos nunca fotografiadas. Me encantó


----------



## El Bajopontino

Que cheveres tomas, cercado, miraflores, la punta, el callao, todo!!, excelente, bien coloridas.


----------



## koko cusco

El Bajopontino said:


> Que cheveres tomas, cercado, miraflores, la punta, el callao, todo!!, excelente, bien coloridas.


gracias Bajo...


----------



## UNIXX

No sé pero a mi me encanta el cielo gris de Lima (le da como ese toque de ciudad  ), no soportaría tener sol todo el año.


----------



## carlosfelipe

Si, la verdad yo feliz con el cielo de Lima, no me gusta el sol siempre, con 4 meses de sol en Lima estoy bien.


----------



## koko cusco

Av. Arequipa








































































​


----------



## *asterix*

koko cusco said:


> Av. Arequipa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


que hermozas portadas


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

así es koko, cada ciudad tiene lo suyo y aparte de eso en gustos y colores no escribieron los autores...  Y... por supuesto tus ultimas fotos estan espectaculares! Lima sale muy bien siempre en tu lente...


----------



## UNIXX

Editado.


----------



## koko cusco

muchas gracias por comentar y postear Unix y Asterix... Pero quisiera rogarles no poner fotos en este thread al menos ya que es un thread con fotos mías... agradecere editar vuestros posts muchas gracias...


----------



## koko cusco

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> así es koko, cada ciudad tiene lo suyo y aparte de eso en gustos y colores no escribieron los autores...  Y... por supuesto tus ultimas fotos estan espectaculares! Lima sale muy bien siempre en tu lente...


Muchas gracias amigo!!!


----------



## UNIXX

koko cusco said:


> muchas gracias por comentar y postear Unix y Asterix... Pero quisiera rogarles no poner fotos en este thread al menos ya que es un thread con fotos mías... agradecere editar vuestros posts muchas gracias...


Disculpa, no me habia dado cuenta.


----------



## theWrC

Bueno para el cutis un poquito de lluvia acida?

Que casota! y que buenas fotos!


----------



## Limeñito

theWrC said:


> Bueno para el cutis un poquito de lluvia acida?
> 
> Que casota! y que buenas fotos!


La humed*á*, no la lluvia ácida, de ésa que sabe a limón con humo.


----------



## koko cusco

Feliz Navidad para todos...














































​


----------



## Oscar10

*Feliz navidad! ho ho ho!*


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

buenaza la decoración navideña xD...


----------



## koko cusco

Oscar10 said:


> *Feliz navidad! ho ho ho!*


feliz navidad para todos je je


----------



## koko cusco

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> buenaza la decoración navideña xD...


Lima pone ja ja


----------



## MONDRAGON

No tienes nada que agradecer KOKO CUSCO, hago propicia la ocasión para felicitarte por las imágenes que muestras de la Lima Navideña. Te aconsejo que vayas por las calles del Distrito de Santiago de Surco, en algunas zonas, hay calles enteras en las que las casas muestran mucho adorno navideño luminoso y podrias traer imagenes nunca vistas en este foro.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Lima se muestra tan bella como es y gracias a tu lente Kokin... muchas gracias!!!


----------



## koko cusco

MONDRAGON said:


> No tienes nada que agradecer KOKO CUSCO, hago propicia la ocasión para felicitarte por las imágenes que muestras de la Lima Navideña. Te aconsejo que vayas por las calles del Distrito de Santiago de Surco, en algunas zonas, hay calles enteras en las que las casas muestran mucho adorno navideño luminoso y podrias traer imagenes nunca vistas en este foro.


Buen dato pero por desgracia no tengo mucho tiempo como comprenderas el ritmo frenético de Lima no me lo permite además pronto estaré de viaje para pasar navidad en CUSCO


----------



## koko cusco

¡¡¡Vane.....!!! said:


> Lima se muestra tan bella como es y gracias a tu lente Kokin... muchas gracias!!!


gracias amiga creo que tendremos que hacer una parada obligatoria por motivos de viaje navideño a mi tierra XD!!!


----------



## Romeo2201

regalanos mas fotos antes de tu viaje, Koko Noel.


----------



## koko cusco

​


----------



## J Block

Muy buenas las fotos! Mi barrio.


----------



## Victor23peru

LO MAXIMO ^^ SIMPLEMENTE NO HAY PARAGON ^^ :cheers:


----------



## Zenitpolar

Victor23peru said:


> LO MAXIMO ^^ SIMPLEMENTE NO HAY PARAGON ^^ :cheers:


 :nuts:


----------



## sebvill

Siempre luciendote Koko


----------



## tacall

Buenisimas Koko!


----------



## koko cusco

J Block said:


> Muy buenas las fotos! Mi barrio.


linda zona!!!



Victor23peru said:


> LO MAXIMO ^^ SIMPLEMENTE NO HAY PARAGON ^^ :cheers:


hay zonas mas fichas creo ja ja



sebvill said:


> Siempre luciendote Koko


gracias compare



tacall said:


> Buenisimas Koko!


gracias Tacall


----------



## EBNKIKE

En la pantalla de mi compu pareciera que las fotos tiene vida:lol:, gracias Koko, siempre es un placer visitar este Hilo .


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

están muy buenas las fotos Koko, me gustaron, la zona se ve muy bien


----------



## koko cusco

​


----------



## al_7heaven

...de lo mejor de lima :cheers:


----------



## koko cusco

al_7heaven said:


> ...de lo mejor de lima :cheers:


gracias compare


----------



## sebvill

Tan buenas las ultimas koko.


----------



## Romeo2201

guau Koko...cualquiera de tus fotos es wallpaper en cualquier pc.

impresionante


----------



## koko cusco

sebvill said:


> Tan buenas las ultimas koko.


gracias compare



Romeo2201 said:


> guau Koko...cualquiera de tus fotos es wallpaper en cualquier pc.
> 
> impresionante


gracias chochera


----------



## koko cusco

​


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Muy soleadas las fotos de Limonta!!!!


----------



## sebvill

1, 2, 5 para enmarcar causa. Vendelas!


----------



## koko cusco

¡¡¡Vane.....!!! said:


> Muy soleadas las fotos de Limonta!!!!


 estamos en pleno y sudoroso verano!!!



sebvill said:


> 1, 2, 5 para enmarcar causa. Vendelas!


ja ja


----------



## koko cusco

next=>


----------



## koko cusco

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> me gustan tanto del centro financiero, cada día más moderno. Así como del Centro Historico, pues captas bellos detalles en los cuales por lo general no reparamos.


muchas gracias



Oscar10 said:


> *Eres un capo, Koko.*


no es pa tanto je je esperamos pronto llegar al level PRO ja ja



J Block said:


> Sí, pues, es una lástima.
> 
> Con respecto a las fotos pendientes, tómate tu tiempo, no hay apuro. Saludos.


ja ja ok...


----------



## koko cusco

​


----------



## UNIXX

Todas las fotos estan bonitas, la primera y las dos últimas excelente, me encanta el perfil que le das a tus fotos. kay:


----------



## J Block

Muy bonitas! La Casa Welsch luce muy bien.


----------



## Romeo2201

Koko


Tus fotos se merecen todos los *likes *de todos los foristas!!! :lol::lol::lol:

Bravisismo!!


----------



## koko cusco

Romeo2201 said:


> Koko
> 
> 
> Tus fotos se merecen todos los *likes *de todos los foristas!!! :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Bravisismo!!


te doy un like por eso ja ja ja :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Dimas de Porres

Koko, sos un grande... Ver el centro de Lima a través de tu cámara genera unas ganas inmensas de ir a visitarlo ya mismo. Ojalá que la recuperación de la zona siga avanzando.


----------



## koko cusco

UNIXX said:


> Todas las fotos estan bonitas, la primera y las dos últimas excelente, me encanta el perfil que le das a tus fotos. kay:


muchas gracias



J Block said:


> Muy bonitas! La Casa Welsch luce muy bien.






Dimas de Porres said:


> Koko, sos un grande... Ver el centro de Lima a través de tu cámara genera unas ganas inmensas de ir a visitarlo ya mismo. Ojalá que la recuperación de la zona siga avanzando.


gracias che


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Me provoca Lima en tus fotos así como un anticucho al final de la tarde.... ufff deliciosas!!!!


----------



## koko cusco

¡¡¡Vane.....!!! said:


> Me provoca Lima en tus fotos así como un anticucho al final de la tarde.... ufff deliciosas!!!!


ja ja gracias Vane tas inspirada creo que hoy me como un picarón ja ja ya me dió hambre ja ja ja ja


----------



## koko cusco

Y bueno conmemorando así mi post número 12000 je je je :banana::banana::banana:
































































​


----------



## Antarqui

Muy buenos detalles captados en estas fotos de Lima. Nunca me había percatado de que la imagen de San Agustín en su hermosa portada estaba pisando a cuatro personajes jejeje, son detalles que escapan a simple vista cuando uno pasa apurado. Bello nuestro centro histórico al atardecer........saludosssss :wave:


----------



## koko cusco

Antarqui said:


> Muy buenos detalles captados en estas fotos de Lima. Nunca me había percatado de que la imagen de San Agustín en su hermosa portada estaba pisando a cuatro personajes jejeje, son detalles que escapan a simple vista cuando uno pasa apurado. Bello nuestro centro histórico al atardecer........saludosssss :wave:


gracias Antarqui


----------



## koko cusco

​


----------



## UNIXX

koko cusco said:


> ​


Siempre pensé que el punto donde tomaste la primera es ideal para una foto.
La segunda es la que más me gustó. :cheers:


----------



## Dimas de Porres

Koko, ¿ a qué edificio pertenecen las fotos finales de tu anteúltimo post?


----------



## J Block

^^ Es el Teatro Municipal de Lima.


----------



## koko cusco

UNIXX said:


> Siempre pensé que el punto donde tomaste la primera es ideal para una foto.
> La segunda es la que más me gustó. :cheers:


pues tienes una percepción intersante quizas deberías tomar una cámara y mostrar nuevos ángulos quizas es una afición muy chevere...

Gracias por el comentario



Dimas de Porres said:


> Koko, ¿ a qué edificio pertenecen las fotos finales de tu anteúltimo post?


mmm antepenúltimo post? no será el penúltimo bueno Bruno si manyo bien la pregunta y creo que ya la absolvió bien je je



J Block said:


> ^^ Es el Teatro Municipal de Lima.


Tu siii Bruno tu siii ja ja ja


----------



## koko cusco

Bueno tengo otro post por ahí así que voy avanzando la página


----------



## koko cusco

next=>


----------



## koko cusco

skypercito said:


> CUANTO VERDE TIENE LINCE ¡¡¡


en ese sector si



Romeo2201 said:


> es el parque Castilla y sus alrededores.


eso es correcto mi estimado je je



sebvill said:


> Buena zona de Lince


Así es la mejor quizas? o me equivoco


----------



## Romeo2201

koko cusco said:


> Así es la mejor quizas? o me equivoco


Toda la zona limite con San Isidro son las mejores. Pienso que la parte de Castilla es la mejor. 

Y no considero a Lince un distrito feo, tiene sus casitas y quintas bien bonitas. 

Koko, te falto una foto al Colegio parroquial Santa rosa de Lima, estaba ahi cerca nomas en la av Guisse,cruce con JC Tello. Tienen una bonita Iglesia ahi en esa esquina.


----------



## Johc

A Lince le faltan jardines. Los alcaldes ponen enormes bermas donde no hay casi carros. Podrían poner bellos jardines en vez de esas horribles bermas.


----------



## koko cusco

Romeo2201 said:


> Toda la zona limite con San Isidro son las mejores. Pienso que la parte de Castilla es la mejor.
> 
> Y no considero a Lince un distrito feo, tiene sus casitas y quintas bien bonitas.
> 
> Koko, te falto una foto al Colegio parroquial Santa rosa de Lima, estaba ahi cerca nomas en la av Guisse,cruce con JC Tello. Tienen una bonita Iglesia ahi en esa esquina.


A Lince le falta areas verdes a gritos aunque han mejorado bastante las existentes, todavía luce demasiado informal y algo descuidado ... Es tan pequeño que fue facil recorrerlo a pies desde Salaverry hasta Canevaro ... Bueno de hecho no conocía mucho la zona estaba explorando je je... buscare ese colegio que mencionas para otra... 



Johc said:


> A Lince le faltan jardines. Los alcaldes ponen enormes bermas donde no hay casi carros. Podrían poner bellos jardines en vez de esas horribles bermas.


Concuerdo en que a Lince le faltan más areas verdes


----------



## koko cusco

​


----------



## sebvill

Asu que fotasos!! Te recontra pasaste Koko. La 1, 2, 6 y 9 estan para album.


----------



## nomader

buenas tomas fotograficas..


----------



## UNIXX

te quedaron excelente las tomas kay:


----------



## Luzbeldark

UNIXX said:


> te quedaron excelente las tomas kay:


muy bueno !


----------



## koko cusco

sebvill said:


> Asu que fotasos!! Te recontra pasaste Koko. La 1, 2, 6 y 9 estan para album.


Gracias compare




nomader said:


> buenas tomas fotograficas..


gracias



UNIXX said:


> te quedaron excelente las tomas kay:


Gracias compare


----------



## koko cusco

​


----------



## koko cusco

Luzbeldark said:


> muy bueno !


:troll::troll:

gracias


----------



## koko cusco

​​


----------



## sebvill

Que lindo es San Isidro. Gracias por las fotos Koko.


----------



## koko cusco

sebvill said:


> Que lindo es San Isidro. Gracias por las fotos Koko.


gracias a todos por los comentarios y los likes tambien


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Esta página es realmente alucinante!!!!


----------



## J Block

Muy bonitas las fotos de Dasso.


----------



## *ClauDia*

Hoy día he paseado por medio San Isidro, sin querer, y lo veo más bonito que nunca. 

:cheers:


----------



## koko cusco

J Block said:


> Muy bonitas las fotos de Dasso.


queda pendiente un recorrido nocturno con tripode a mano para hacer las tomas respectivas pendientes XD!!! ja ja


----------



## sebvill

*ClauDia* said:


> Hoy día he paseado por medio San Isidro, sin querer, y lo veo más bonito que nunca.
> 
> :cheers:


Es el verano. Todo se ve mejor.


----------



## Romeo2201

Mi distrito San Isidro se luce como siempre. 

Buenas fotos koko.


----------



## koko cusco

¡¡¡Vane.....!!! said:


> Esta página es realmente alucinante!!!!


Muchas gracias me asuste cuando por error borraron todo el thread XD!!! ja ja ja ja



*ClauDia* said:


> Hoy día he paseado por medio San Isidro, sin querer, y lo veo más bonito que nunca.
> 
> :cheers:






J Block said:


> Muy bonitas las fotos de Dasso.


Estaban pendientes XD!!!



sebvill said:


> Es el verano. Todo se ve mejor.


ja ja ja :lol:



Romeo2201 said:


> Mi distrito San Isidro se luce como siempre.
> 
> Buenas fotos koko.


Ayaaa ja ja no sabia que eras de San Isidro ... Saludos Romeo


----------



## UNIXX

sebvill said:


> Es el verano. Todo se ve mejor.


 
:nono: Con el cielo gris se ve con más IDH.


----------



## theWrC

UNIXX said:


> :nono: Con el cielo gris se ve con más IDH.


obvio....... hay menos luz xD


----------



## *ClauDia*

sebvill said:


> Es el verano. Todo se ve mejor.


Jajaja es un plus, pero naa! Hace tiempo que no bajaba por ahí y lo veo mejor que cuando estudiaba por allá.


----------



## koko cusco

​


----------



## sebvill

Es la mejor foto que he visto d esa Iglesia. Buena tambien las del Campo de Marte y la Av. san Felipe.


----------



## UNIXX

El distrito de clase media por excelencia, si así fueran todos los distritos.


----------



## koko cusco

UNIXX said:


> :nono: Con el cielo gris se ve con más IDH.


mmm ??? ja ja



theWrC said:


> obvio....... hay menos luz xD


mmm



*ClauDia* said:


> Jajaja es un plus, pero naa! Hace tiempo que no bajaba por ahí y lo veo mejor que cuando estudiaba por allá.


En que Distrito resides Claudia?



sebvill said:


> Es la mejor foto que he visto d esa Iglesia. Buena tambien las del Campo de Marte y la Av. san Felipe.


Tanto asi pues gracias je je



UNIXX said:


> El distrito de clase media por excelencia, si así fueran todos los distritos.


Bueno es agradable pero creo que tiene todavia que mejorar


----------



## koko cusco

​


----------



## sebvill

Que buenas fotos del centro!

Te estas fajando para conseguir nuevos angulos koko! Muchisimas gracias por compartir las fotos.


----------



## carlosfelipe

Todas estan bellisimas.

San Franciscon necesita una pintadita exterior, se ve muy sucia.


----------



## koko cusco

carlosfelipe said:


> Todas estan bellisimas.
> 
> San Franciscon necesita una pintadita exterior, se ve muy sucia.


La ausencia de lluvias en la capital y la enorme cantidad de vehiculos de hecho influye en que casi todas las casonas monumentos y templos luzcan así pero bueno es necesario una limpieza urgente no solo de este templo sino de la mayoría de edificios del CH. y alrededores....


----------



## koko cusco

sebvill said:


> Que buenas fotos del centro!
> 
> Te estas fajando para conseguir nuevos angulos koko! Muchisimas gracias por compartir las fotos.


Dicen que en la variedad está el gusto


----------



## UNIXX

koko cusco said:


> Dicen que en la variedad está el gusto


 :yes:

y gracias por complacernos con tu fotos. xD


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Me gustan la sexta y la última foto de esta tanda... esa mezcla de arquitecturas, la una pura y la otra ecléptica se ven interesantes... ya te veo Koko encaramado por todos lados para buscar nuevos ángulos.

Gracias por las fotos de Jesús María, un distrito que llevo en el corazón.


----------



## koko cusco

UNIXX said:


> :yes:
> 
> y gracias por complacernos con tu fotos. xD


Muchisimas gracias los comentarios de ustedes justifican el realizarlas además que es una pasión no un sacrificio...



¡¡¡Vane.....!!! said:


> Me gustan la sexta y la última foto de esta tanda... esa mezcla de arquitecturas, la una pura y la otra ecléptica se ven interesantes... ya te veo Koko encaramado por todos lados para buscar nuevos ángulos.
> 
> Gracias por las fotos de Jesús María, un distrito que llevo en el corazón.


Las tomé desde el piso 12 de una galería comercial frente al mercado central XD!!!

Un amigo me invitó a su depa en el piso 20 de uno de esos edificios de Jesús María Av. San Felipe y dice que se ve San Isidro y varios distritos prometo fotos XD!!!


----------



## koko cusco

​


----------



## skypercito

y el barrio de las pizza


----------



## Vane de Rosas

skypercito said:


> y el barrio de las pizza


:bash: Cuál es el barrio de las pizzas? Seguro hablas de la calle de las pizzas que para nada sale en las fotos  

Bravazas las fotos Koko... urbanas y veraniegas.

Por cierto.. una vez mas comprobado el alto índice de calvicie entre nuestros caballeros no más .... Que malvado Koko tomar justo esas coronillas rutilantes y desarboladas jajaja.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

qué fotazos las de la página anterior, como siempre te has lucido Koko!


----------



## cocove

Genial tus fotos! eres un capo! solo te falta la zona de San Isidro por la Av. 2 de Mayo, la Av. Javier Prado, Camino Real.


----------



## koko cusco

skypercito said:


> y el barrio de las pizza


la calle de las pizzas bueno pero solo hay rest. y pizzerias en el XD!!!



¡¡¡Vane.....!!! said:


> :bash: Cuál es el barrio de las pizzas? Seguro hablas de la calle de las pizzas que para nada sale en las fotos
> 
> Bravazas las fotos Koko... urbanas y veraniegas.
> 
> Por cierto.. una vez mas comprobado el alto índice de calvicie entre nuestros caballeros no más .... Que malvado Koko tomar justo esas coronillas rutilantes y desarboladas jajaja.


VANE que tienes contra la calvicie XD!!! ja ja bueno el pelón se atraveso je je lo que me llamo la atención fue la guapa muchacha je je

Que diría DODI je je



Trujillo_Rocks said:


> qué fotazos las de la página anterior, como siempre te has lucido Koko!


muchas gracias Rocks



cocove said:


> Genial tus fotos! eres un capo! solo te falta la zona de San Isidro por la Av. 2 de Mayo, la Av. Javier Prado, Camino Real.


Camino Real y Javier Prado yala... Pero 2 de Mayo? nop je je


----------



## koko cusco

​


----------



## skypercito

que raro edificio ^^


----------



## UNIXX

:nuts::lol:

Como siempre, buenas fotos.


----------



## koko cusco

UNIXX said:


> :nuts::lol:
> 
> Como siempre, buenas fotos.


Muchas gracias unixx


----------



## koko cusco

skypercito said:


> que raro edificio ^^


----------



## koko cusco

​


----------



## mkografo

buenas fotos las del CCHH, como siempre un deleite tus fotos.


----------



## tacall

Buenas fotos koko.. tiempo que no entraba a esta tema!


----------



## skypercito

bellisimo


----------



## koko cusco

mkografo said:


> buenas fotos las del CCHH, como siempre un deleite tus fotos.


Mkanografo de cuanto tiempo... Muchas gracias por la visita



tacall said:


> Buenas fotos koko.. tiempo que no entraba a esta tema!


Saludos Tacall muchas gracias



skypercito said:


> bellisimo


Gracias


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Que colores!!!! bellas las fotos.


----------



## sebvill

Muy buenas. Siempre mostrando nuevas caras y ángulos. Felicitaciones Koko.

PD. Feliz dia!


----------



## koko cusco

¡¡¡Vane.....!!! said:


> Que colores!!!! bellas las fotos.


gracias Vane


----------



## koko cusco

sebvill said:


> Muy buenas. Siempre mostrando nuevas caras y ángulos. Felicitaciones Koko.
> 
> PD. Feliz dia!


Muchas gracias Sebastian...


----------



## koko cusco

​


----------



## sebvill

3 y 8 :drool: me quito el sombrero ante el fotografo y su musa.


----------



## seemchecho

Primera vez que entro aqui y realmente encuentro exelentes las fotos, buenasas!!


----------



## koko cusco

sebvill said:


> Mas koko mas!


ja ja no se si me quede tiempo ... ya voy a empezar mi maestria...

Haber que podemos hacer XD!!!


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Cómo es posible que solo por una maestría nos quites el gusto de ver tus fotos, no se como vas a hacer pero debes seguir tomándolas o voy a tener que sancionarte por egoista!!!!! jajaja


----------



## koko cusco

¡¡¡Vane.....!!! said:


> Cómo es posible que solo por una maestría nos quites el gusto de ver tus fotos, no se como vas a hacer pero debes seguir tomándolas o voy a tener que sancionarte por egoista!!!!! jajaja


ja ja ja... 

Espero darme algo de tiempo VANE la verdad que es un poco complicado je je


----------



## powerlab

alibiza_1014 said:


> Las partes lindas de Lima son hermosas y no tienen nada que envidiarles a las mejores ciudades del mundo. Las partes feas y sin tarrajear son recontra horripilantes. No creo que les interese mejorar el "look" de sus casas y edificios a la gente q vive en esos sitios, simplemente tienen otras prioridades. Hay cosas q son como son, la falta de educacion y cultura siempre saldra a relucir. .........................


En todos los lugares del mundo pasa lo mismo no es exclusividad de nuestro pais ni de los Latinoamericanos. La gente no escoge el sector social en el que quisiera nacer y vivir, si tienes educación y cultura tu comentario deberia demostrarlo.


----------



## onechann

*excelente fotos *


----------



## GiulianoPerú

Bellisimas fotos...


----------



## koko cusco

GiulianoPerú said:


> Bellisimas fotos...


muchas gracias tengo nuevas pero no tengo tiempo de postearlas por lo pronto prometo un del skyline de San Isidro en Panorámica desde el edificio de post grado de la UPC... Solo que tengo que reinstalar mi photoshop en la maquina para unir las 7 fotos XD!!!

Quizás mañana hoy es imposible para mí


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Por un momento pensé que habías puesto fotos... que malvado eres.

En fin espero ver pronto ese skyline.


----------



## koko cusco

¡¡¡Vane.....!!! said:


> Por un momento pensé que habías puesto fotos... que malvado eres.
> 
> En fin espero ver pronto ese skyline.


Bueno en tanto tengo un poquito más de tiempo voy dejando una fotito por mientras XD!!!


----------



## koko cusco

==> Lima desde UPC EPG Av. Salaverry


----------



## koko cusco

==>>> SCROLL Jesús María desde EPG UPC Av. Salaverry


----------



## sebvill

Que buenas tomas Koko! Te luces como siempre.

Lástima que esas cajas de zapatos tapan al Begonias en la primera panorámica.


----------



## Karlin

Muy buena!


----------



## Dimas de Porres

Buena foto, Karlin...


----------



## sebvill

^^ La foto no es de Karlin, es de Koko Cusco. Mira la firma.


----------



## Karlin

^^

+1


----------



## koko cusco

SCROLL==>>> Lima Miraflores


----------



## koko cusco

​


----------



## A380_luis

Excelentes fotos kokocusco


----------



## sebvill

Regresaron las foto! Gracias Koko!


----------



## Oscar10

*Que buen zoom.*


----------



## braiam

que buenas fotos .


----------



## UNIXX

Impecable las fotos.


----------



## koko cusco

onechann said:


> *excelente fotos *


muchas gracias



GiulianoPerú said:


> Bellisimas fotos...


muy agradecido



sebvill said:


> Que buenas tomas Koko! Te luces como siempre.
> 
> Lástima que esas cajas de zapatos tapan al Begonias en la primera panorámica.


ja ja



A380_luis said:


> Excelentes fotos kokocusco


Gracias estimado



sebvill said:


> Regresaron las foto! Gracias Koko!


Esperemos je je



Oscar10 said:


> *Que buen zoom.*


Ja ja bueno la toma de los edificios del golf los incas la tomé desde Rosa Toro y el del edificio desde un puente a la altura del pentagonito en la panamericana



braiam said:


> que buenas fotos .


muchas gracias



UNIXX said:


> Impecable las fotos.


Bueno de hecho hay muchas cosas que pulir con photoshop detalles pero no hay tiempo je je


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Ajá excelente... al fin regresaste!!!


----------



## rafo18

Geniales!! 

Koko, ¿Que camaras usas?


----------



## iLima

rafo18 said:


> Geniales!!
> 
> Koko, ¿Que camaras usas?


Me sumo a la pregunta y me arriesgo ,Canon 550D?


----------



## koko cusco

iLima said:


> Me sumo a la pregunta y me arriesgo ,Canon 550D?


ja ja bueno justo lo publique en mi blog el link esta debajo de mi firma si es una CANON una powershot

¿Que camara utilizo?
Me lo han preguntado muchas veces sobre todo en los foros de internet donde participo en Sky Scraper City pues es una CANON Power Shot SX130 IS que no es precisamente una profesional es más bien una camara semi profesional como para ir incursionando en el mundo de la fotografía.


----------



## powerlab

koko cusco said:


> ja ja bueno justo lo publique en mi blog el link esta debajo de mi firma si es una CANON una powershot
> 
> ¿Que camara utilizo?
> Me lo han preguntado muchas veces sobre todo en los foros de internet donde participo en Sky Scraper City pues es una CANON Power Shot SX130 IS que no es precisamente una profesional es más bien una camara semi profesional como para ir incursionando en el mundo de la fotografía.


Una cámara asi, conjuntamente con un trabajo hecho con la última versión de Photoshop, puede hacer que las imágenes se vean espectaculares.


----------



## GiulianoPerú

Lindas imagenes


----------



## koko cusco

powerlab said:


> Una cámara asi, conjuntamente con un trabajo hecho con la última versión de Photoshop, puede hacer que las imágenes se vean espectaculares.


Bueno en lo único que use el photoshop fue en las panoramicas para armarlas y borrar algún cable que malograba la foto o cosas así en las otras no use el photoshop ni para ponerles la firma...

La experiencia con esa camara realmente es muy satisfactoria la verdad...


----------



## powerlab

koko cusco said:


> Bueno en lo único que use el photoshop fue en las panoramicas para armarlas y borrar algún cable que malograba la foto o cosas así en las otras no use el photoshop ni para ponerles la firma...
> 
> La experiencia con esa camara realmente es muy satisfactoria la verdad...


Tienes razón, las fotos se ven con excelente calidad de imagen.


----------



## koko cusco

Despues de mucho tiempo pude darme un paseo por el centro de Lima






















































​


----------



## koko cusco

​


----------



## belray_o

Como siempre KokoCusco, gracias por tus espectaculares y peculiares fotos


----------



## koko cusco

belray_o said:


> Como siempre KokoCusco, gracias por tus espectaculares y peculiares fotos


muchas gracias


----------



## koko cusco

Desde Agosto abandone mi thread... Voy a reanimarlo con algunas fotos nuevas XD!!!


----------



## koko cusco

​


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Un toque urbano increíble


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Re-Buenas fotos Koko!


----------



## koko cusco

​


----------



## koko cusco

​


----------



## koko cusco

editado


----------



## koko cusco

Yo soy peruano viva el Perú

Pisko Peruano
​


----------



## koko cusco

LIMA





































​


----------



## koko cusco

LIMA


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

muy buenas tomas


----------



## koko cusco

Lince y San Isidro










Jesús María










Avenida Salaverri










​


----------



## koko cusco

Mall Mega Plaza del Distrito de Independencia en Lima





































​


----------



## koko cusco

Mall Megaplaza


----------



## koko cusco

Centro de Lima



























​


----------



## koko cusco

​


----------

